# What Enneagram are you most attracted to?



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

Pessimissing said:


> Suntide, sorry if my question annoys you. Why are none of the enneagram types attractive to you?


Nah dude, you're fine. it wasn't an annoying question at all, I'm just being facetious, haha. I answered the same thing a while back to a similarly themed thread, but in the MBTI section.

I don't find anything attractive in theory, be it a personality type or any other sort of archetype. Rather, I'm attracted to the more intricate and personal details that aren't covered by that sort of thing. I don't think I could ever fall into a pattern of being attracted to X personality type(s) (or even X type(s)s of personality trait(s)). I've only been [romantically] attracted to anyone thrice in my life and there aren't any real commonalities between them, besides that they were people I was close to emotionally.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

From my experience, which is not much. 
I'm mostly attracted to 7's. Mostly exf's. But then again, i haven't met all types in my life. At least, not knowingly.


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

As much as I love the enneagram, and I do, I haven't found any specific type I'm attracted to. Any guy who I could have enneagram related conversations with would have an advantage, regardless of their type...

My serious romantic relationships (by serious I mean relationships that lasted for several years) have been with a Four, with a One, with a Nine and with an Eight.


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

Now that I think of it, are there any dating sites/apps for people interested in the enneagram? A quick google wasn't very promising.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm attracted to women, not types. I usually don't find out their type until later. 

The longest relationship I ever had with a woman (20 years/15 married) was to an 8w7 Sp/Sx 863, ISTJ.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

It's all over the place, but I can say fairly definitively not eights or counterphobic sixes. People who come on too strong all the time are not my style. I like a bit of fluctuation.


----------



## Glittris (May 15, 2020)

I am rather new to enneagram

I am rather sure I am 541 rather than 549, I am too much of visionary than diplomat, well... I do like spicy tomboys anyway ^^;

my question, for scientific purposes, is there any person with a tritype mixing 2, 6 and 9, that likes mixing of 7, 8 and 3 as well as I do? Come and disprove my thesis of anima, or I got this enneagram-theory all wrong


----------



## Zaitzev (Nov 26, 2017)

XNFJ 9w1 or 1w9 but never got to be in relationship with one. Instead, most my partners were/are IXFX 4w5 and 6w5


----------

